
From Nazi Germany to Australia the True Story of History’s Longest Kayak Journey - sergeant3
https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2018/01/from-nazi-germany-to-australia-the-incredible-true-story-of-historys-longest-kayak-journey
======
hackwork
A perfect story for a great movie! Sure it is going to cost a fortune but will
make you for it in the box offices. It touches so many countries, an
international release will be awesome. Tom Hanks for the lead role.

